# Control de tonos LM1036



## jose10 (Jul 4, 2017)

Alguno puede decirme que etapa previa le puedo agregar al LM1036 para que amplifique un poco? Le quiero conectar un celular que tiene una salida muy baja. Desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## aadf (Jul 4, 2017)

Hola,

Te recomiendo que sea un tl072 a la salida del LM1036, ya que no soporta mucha tension de entrada.

fijate aca: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/equalizadores-varios-ic-aplicado-la3600-lm1036-134269/

saludos


----------



## jose10 (Jul 4, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Te recomiendo que sea un tl072 a la salida del LM1036, ya que no soporta mucha tension de entrada.
> 
> ...



Mil gracias. Lo voy a probar
Saludos


----------



## jose10 (Jul 5, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Te recomiendo que sea un tl072 a la salida del LM1036, ya que no soporta mucha tension de entrada.
> 
> ...



Estoy por comprar el TL072, pero me encontré con muchas variantes y no sé cuál elegir. Estas son:
TL072IP J-FET PDIP-8 
TL072CN J-FET DIP-8 
TL072ACP J-FET PDIP-8 
TL072BCP J-FET PDIP-8 
TL072CP J-FET PDIP-8 

Cuál me aconsejás?
Desde ya muchas gracias
Saludos


----------



## jose10 (Jul 5, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Te recomiendo que sea un tl072 a la salida del LM1036, ya que no soporta mucha tension de entrada.
> 
> ...



Otra cosa, me acabo de dar cuenta que el TL072 necesita una fuente simétrica y yo estoy alimentando el LM1036 con una fuente de 12V no simetrica. Hay alguna solución para no poner otro transformador?


----------



## aadf (Jul 5, 2017)

Hola,

Yo tengo los TL072CP, pero no se bien la diferencia entre todos, de hecho solo pedi como TL072.

Y si, lleva fuente simetrica, tuve que armr una fuentecita 15+15 para terminar regulando a +/-12v

saludos,
andres.


----------



## The Rookie (Jul 5, 2017)

CP significa bajo ruido op amp


----------



## jose10 (Jul 9, 2017)

aadf dijo:


> Hola,
> 
> Yo tengo los TL072CP, pero no se bien la diferencia entre todos, de hecho solo pedi como TL072.
> 
> ...



ya que tenés armado el LM1036, te hago una consulta. Este control de tonos sopla bastante. Sabés cómo eliminarlo?
Gracias y saludos
José


----------



## pandacba (Jul 9, 2017)

Las nomenclaturas que siguen no significan bajo ruido, especifican el tipo de material del dispositivo

En la hoja de datos y en la web del fabricante pueden averiguar todo eso


----------



## aadf (Jul 9, 2017)

Hola,

Lo malo del LM1036 es que en el encendido y apagado pega un golpe importante. Las etapas de potencia andan bien, pero, claro... si a la entrada le llega un golpe, ellas amplifican, por lo que es necesario algun sistema de retardo y corte temprano.

saludos.
andres


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 9, 2017)

El LM1036 admite hasta 1,6 V de entrada , cualquier celular da 3 V de salida , así que a medio volumen ya estarías por saturar la entrada.

La salida del LM1036 es baja , del órden de 1 V , ¿ Que amplificador de potencia y con que ganancia  estás usando ?

Yo pondría un LM358 (alimentación simple) después del LM1036

Saludos !


----------



## jose10 (Jul 14, 2017)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> El LM1036 admite hasta 1,6 V de entrada , cualquier celular da 3 V de salida , así que a medio volumen ya estarías por saturar la entrada.
> 
> La salida del LM1036 es baja , del órden de 1 V , ¿ Que amplificador de potencia y con que ganancia  estás usando ?
> 
> ...



Estoy usando un TDA7492 a la salida del LM1036. Quería experimentar con este amplificador y anda bien. Es un equipito que le armé a mi hija. Te digo que el celular no satura la entrada. Al contrario, hay que ponerlo casi a máximo volúmen. Quería ponerle una etapa más a la salida del LM1036, pero finalmente lo dejé así, porque hice una prueba y si bien aumentaba la amplificación, el soplido del LM1036 se hacía insoportable. Estoy pensando en cambiarlo por un NE5532 que no hace nada de ruido y creo que tiene un poco más de ganancia. Que te parece?


----------



## robert29296 (Ago 12, 2017)

jose10 dijo:


> Otra cosa, me acabo de dar cuenta que el TL072 necesita una fuente simétrica y yo estoy alimentando el LM1036 con una fuente de 12V no simetrica. Hay alguna solución para no poner otro transformador?



El TC7660 de microchip es un convertidor de temsión positiva a negativa. Te puede ser de ayuda  Lo que tendras que tener en cuenta es que su caida de tensión de salida es proporcional a la carga que le coloques, en tu caso un amplifcador que no creo que consuma demasiado.


----------



## jose10 (Ago 13, 2017)

robert29296 dijo:


> El TC7660 de microchip es un convertidor de temsión positiva a negativa. Te puede ser de ayuda  Lo que tendras que tener en cuenta es que su caida de tensión de salida es proporcional a la carga que le coloques, en tu caso un amplifcador que no creo que consuma demasiado.



Muchas gracias, lo voy a tener en cuenta.
Saludos
José


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 13, 2017)

Puedes hacer tambien un divisor de tension con resistencias y crear una tierra virtual en el punto comun de las resistencias.


----------



## carbajal (Feb 5, 2021)

Mil disculpas por revivir el tema, se que no se debe hacer pero para no abrir un nuevo post pregunto por aca.
¿Si alguien sabe si se puede sustituir ese integrado LM1036 por algun otro integrado ?
Ya que una bocina Altec se le arruino ese integrado y no lo consigo por ninguna parte.
Agradeceria cualquier informacion.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Mil disculpas por revivir el tema, se que no se debe hacer pero para no abrir un nuevo post pregunto por aca.



Lo que no se puede hacer es agregar nuevas *Respuestas* a un tema viejo o sin actividad.
*NO *existe inconveniente alguno en colocar *NUEVAS DUDAS*


carbajal dijo:


> ¿Si alguien sabe si se puede sustituir ese integrado *LM1036 *por algun otro integrado ?
> Ya que una bocina Altec se le arruino ese integrado y no lo consigo por ninguna parte.
> Agradeceria cualquier informacion.



Que yo sepa *NO* existe reemplazo alguno.
Tal ves debas importarlo o eventualmente reemplazarlo por un circuito distinto.

¿ Estás muy seguro que se daño ese IC ?


----------



## carbajal (Feb 5, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Lo que no se puede hacer es agregar nuevas *Respuestas* a un tema viejo o sin actividad.
> *NO *existe inconveniente alguno en colocar *NUEVAS DUDAS*
> 
> 
> ...


Gracias por responder, tomare en cuenta las reglas.
Si esta dañado ya que a la salida me tira voltaje, trataré de importarlo o lo reemplazare por otro controlador de tonos.
Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias por responder, tomare en cuenta las reglas.
> Si esta dañado ya que a la salida me tira voltaje, trataré de importarlo o lo reemplazare por otro controlador de tonos.
> Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


Es normal que dé voltaje CC a la salida ya que se alimenta con simple polaridad, y la salida debe estar a Vcc/2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2021)

carbajal dijo:


> Gracias por responder, tomare en cuenta las reglas.
> Si esta dañado ya que* a la salida me tira voltaje*, trataré de importarlo o lo reemplazare por otro controlador de tonos.
> Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


Mira *este tema*, la parte de circuitos del LM1036 para ver por que aparece tensión sobre los terminales de salida del IC


----------



## carbajal (Feb 8, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Mira *este tema*, la parte de circuitos del LM1036 para ver por que aparece tensión sobre los terminales de salida del IC





Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Es normal que dé voltaje CC a la salida ya que se alimenta con simple polaridad, y la salida debe estar a Vcc/2.


Gracias Fogonazo y Dr. Zoidberg por la aclaración


----------

